# Anyone tried both Ridley Helium with ISP and the new ones without?



## jeff97229 (Aug 18, 2014)

Got a 2012 Ridley Helium ISP in XS. Supper efficient and handles great. It however feels a little too harsh on long rides (I weigh only 125lbs). Anyone tried the new Helium without the ISP and can comment on the comfort level and the difference? Also considering a '14 Cervelo R3 as a replacement. Thoughts?


----------

